# Vostok...Best Place to Buy One Online.



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

I am looking to buy a Vostok Amphibia Neptune GMT (White Dial Version) an I have never bought any Russian watch before so I'd like to know where is the best place to buy one.

I've had a little look online, and checked out the usual places flEbay, 4mazon, etc, but I would like a advice from some seasoned buyer/collectors.

Any help would would be really appreciated.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

If you don't mind waiting a few weeks for delivery , not sure if they have the one you want in stock but they are official Vostok sellers

https://meranom.com/en/


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> Any help would would be really appreciated.


 Here, from another post from @Lampoc

Also check out:

https://soviet.market/ (will mod a watch to your specs)

https://komandirskie.com/

https://online.vostokinc.com/ (The Vostok factory website and also the cheapest place)


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Here, from another post from @Lampoc
> 
> Also check out:
> 
> ...


 Many thanks for that...both of you. :teethsmile:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My thanks also to all the posters on this thread. 

Since acquiring a nice Vostok from Roy, I have been tempted to splash out on another one, and if the price is right it would be nice to get it brand new.


----------



## Newton Sheep (May 23, 2021)

Try SMIRS.com

I bought a couple of watches from them recently and was very happy with their service.


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Is it me or have the prices at Meranom increased a bit lately?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Nick67+1 said:


> Is it me or have the prices at Meranom increased a bit lately?


 Possibly. The cheapest place is always the factory store at https://online.vostokinc.com/ anyway.


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Lampoc said:


> Possibly. The cheapest place is always the factory store at https://online.vostokinc.com/ anyway.


 I've just ordered one from there and agree about the price.

I'm not quite sure what they are sending me though. I checked out without creating an account. The watch I ordered was out of stock for a couple of weeks (factory holiday) and they asked if I wanted to wait or choose something else. I actually found something else I liked more after placing my order. I've asked them to send that but they've not got back to me.

It's going to be like Christmas Day when it arrives :yes:


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

Just checked on an order that I placed over a week ago to be told via email that "Sorry, your model is still in production. We offer to wait or replace with another model at the same price. Sorry!" I have emailed back making a request for alternative watch so we'll just have to wait and see.








It looks as if it will be Christmas before I get my watch !!


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

Nick67+1 said:


> I've just ordered one from there and agree about the price.
> 
> I'm not quite sure what they are sending me though. I checked out without creating an account. The watch I ordered was out of stock for a couple of weeks (factory holiday) and they asked if I wanted to wait or choose something else. I actually found something else I liked more after placing my order. I've asked them to send that but they've not got back to me.
> 
> It's going to be like Christmas Day when it arrives :yes:


 I had a similar experience. Just out of interest have you received your purchase yet? I've got a tracking number which shows it's currently in Sharapovo awaiting dispatch to the U.K. Didn't say which year though.


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Welsh Wizard said:


> I had a similar experience. Just out of interest have you received your purchase yet? I've got a tracking number which shows it's currently in Sharapovo awaiting dispatch to the U.K. Didn't say which year though.


 No yet it's Prepared for Shipment from Russia on 2nd Sept.

I looked at the tracking on an old Meranom order the other day. I assumed as there is an Airport at Sharapova they would fly direct but this one went to Poland and Germany before getting here.


----------



## Newton Sheep (May 23, 2021)

Nick67+1 said:


> No yet it's Prepared for Shipment from Russia on 2nd Sept.
> 
> I looked at the tracking on an old Meranom order the other day. I assumed as there is an Airport at Sharapova they would fly direct but this one went to Poland and Germany before getting here.


 I'm pretty sure that's where my two flew from. Didn't have to wait too long to get the goodies though.


----------

